# Long Island Reptile expo 10/23



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

Who is going to be at this show? I know its far from now but this ones closer to me


----------



## Roots (Mar 7, 2008)

Never been, but it's closer for me as well, looking forward to it.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Heard they don't have a lot of darts there besides a few local vendors. Haven't been there myself, though.


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

ive been there before, not many venders thats why im hoping some poeple come to meet or vend there


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Not gonna make it to this one. I hate driving there because of traffic.
Plus I prefer WP... better overall for me.


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

eos said:


> Not gonna make it to this one. I hate driving there because of traffic.
> Plus I prefer WP... better overall for me.



i hear you with the traffic and yeah i think so too, but this place is only 10 mins away


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Man, that's awesome... if there was a show 10 mins away from me, I'd definitely be there all the time.


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

thats why i hope a few poeple come


----------



## ReptileStation (Dec 8, 2010)

I will be there.


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

What will you have?


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

Will any one have Phyllobates terribilis (mint) - froglet, azureus,lamasi Panguana "Orange"?


----------

